# ملف ممتاز عن عيوب اللحام



## احمد عقل (5 فبراير 2014)

لينك التحميل 

Weld Process Crack Mechanisms. Rev 1


----------



## اسلام محمد عبد ربه (6 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

دعوه لجميع الاعضاء للانضمام الى صفحة Electrical Excellence على الفيس بوك وهي صفحة جديده لمناقشة المواضيع الكهربائية على الرابط التالي 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Elect...50277568481379

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 فبراير 2014)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (25 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elsayed80 (5 أبريل 2014)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا وباركالله فيك


----------

